# DHL Delivery?????? (suspicious)



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I know DHL is defunct, and out of business. Question, I know this was probably a fake email, but today my postmaster says DHL is still doing some business, but he says its usually from a foreign country, and then re distributed here in the U.S. I received an email which I promptly deleted, that said I had a pkg from JUNE!! that was not delivered, and then and attachment to fill out the form. When I cliked on the attachment there was nothing, so proceeded to delete, now my postmaster told me this morning about the above/????? Any of you guys gotten this email??? I know there was a post way back but I couldn't find??? Anyways just wondering if anybody else got this in the last 3 days or so??????? I have scanned my computer and no harmfull virus or suspicious programs too. The Regal











Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Its a scam. I get them all the time.

DHL is not out of business just out of the local delivery market. For that they rely on USPS.

Just delete and move on.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea Jerry, move on....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

oh no its Nicky again I thought the "wookies" had gotten you, but I guess I'm wrong AGAIN!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry you deleted the email , but clicked on the attachment? 

That's like that's like getting a note tied to a stick of dynamite, throwing away the note and lighting the dynamite! 

Delete the whole shebang when you get something like that... the attachments are where the viruses are! 

I'm taking away your soldering iron!! Ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 15 Oct 2009 12:09 PM 
oh no its Nicky again I thought the "wookies" had gotten you, but I guess I'm wrong AGAIN!! Regal 

*Nicky...only my MOMMY calls me Nicky Sir...............







OOOOOOOO and Jerry owns a soldering iron NOW???? Run everyone run...







*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, when I started this thread I was legitimately asking a question, and hoping for if anybody had heard of this?? and only because of what my postmaster had advised me this morning about DHL, I did not intend to be soley beaten to death over what I already thought, or knew, don't know if you guys read the WHOLE post but I did say had seen and knew of the scam prior to this and was only asking because of what my postmaster had told me this morning. Greg I did erase the whole email, and ran a scan for viruses, with nothing there, and have a virus program that will catch it BEFORE it gets to me (i hope) I call you Nicky because that is the way you log into my site, I could call you alot worse things HAH LOL but spare you!! By the way NICK I see you sucked up and backed off pushing someone else's buttons here and changed or deleted some of one of your previous posts???? That was curious, I pretty much always say what I mean and mean what I say, or I don't say it at all, thus not having to change or backtrack. Also as a salesman I learned a hard lesson one day which was "don't p-ss in a stream that you might be drinking from someday" Hah LOL Go ahead beat me up I can take it hope you can take it back!! Hee hee MORE TO COME !! P.S. also read what Bighurt said above, which kind of goes along with what my postmaster said.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 15 Oct 2009 11:54 AM 
Yea Jerry, move on....

























P.S. NICK QUIT BEATING YOURSELF TO DEATH K????? HAH LOL SOMEONE ELSE NEAR AND DEAR TO YOU TOLD ME TO TELL YOU THAT!! BUT THEN WE ARE ALL IN THIS FOR THE FUN OF IT RIGHT???? HEE HEE


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 15 Oct 2009 01:17 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 15 Oct 2009 11:54 AM 
Yea Jerry, move on....

























P.S. NICK QUIT BEATING YOURSELF TO DEATH K????? HAH LOL SOMEONE ELSE NEAR AND DEAR TO YOU TOLD ME TO TELL YOU THAT!! BUT THEN WE ARE ALL IN THIS FOR THE FUN OF IT RIGHT???? HEE HEE



OOOOOOOOO thats ok Jerry, It wouldnt be the 1st time someone said that, and i do try to make sure it wont be the Last...HAAAAAAA Quote...Dont hate the player, Hate the game....


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I've seen these emails come addressed from UPS, FEDEX, DHL, and USPS. Unless yoou know you are getting a package just delete the email as it is probably a hoax or very possibly a virus transport. 
Steve


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's assume for a second that we were really unsure if it may be a valid email. If we really stop and think about it for a second, even if someone sent you a package and you were unaware of it (say a Bday or Xmas gift), and even if DHL (or UPS or USPS or whoever) had trouble delivering it, how would they know the email address of you, the supposed recipient, in order to notify you via email? I seriously doubt they know the email address of the sender, let alone the recipient.


Elementary my dear Watson!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 Oct 2009 12:20 PM 
Jerry you deleted the email , but clicked on the attachment? 

That's like that's like getting a note tied to a stick of dynamite, throwing away the note and lighting the dynamite! 

Delete the whole shebang when you get something like that... the attachments are where the viruses are! 

I'm taking away your soldering iron!! Ha ha! 

Greg *Oh No !!!!! Not the Soldering tacking Gun.... lol*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh man now you too!! Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez guess you didn't get the memo!! HAH LOL Regal Sorry I asked the question NOW !! Did you ever do something that made ya go HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm WELL I GUESS I DID now i'm payin for it. Ok youz guy's yer day will come. Paybacks are you know what. The Regal 

P.S. If I'm not on the show tomorrow night you will know why, cause I'm still healing from the bashing Hee hee LOL


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Guess we will all have to get- together and send a package with a candy bar in it .. Will that help.. Sorry.. just trying to help you out so you don't lose your Tit Tac space gun.. hahahhaha. Will that help on the Fri. night show??????*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Friday, I'l be there???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, if we didn't like you so much we wouldn't give a rat's a** ... so this is our loving attention to you! 

To all of those who don't know it, we ARE friends, and we have a great time telling tall tales about Jerry and a soldering iron, in fact we think how he uses it is solely responsible for global warming! 

hahahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe it will die a fasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst death, but then again!! you guy's flatter me sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomuch I can't stands it. hah lol Regal


----------

